# Do neutered males ever spray?



## crystal

Lopsy very clearly just sprayed on Lulu and parts of the carpet in about a metre block. he has very good aim, he got her right on the nose.

I was under the impression when I got him that he was desexed, but have been wondering if he is actually not since he is very insistent on humping her.

So my question is, do neutered boys ever spray? Does this point quite likely to him not being neutered... I think we might be heading to the vets this week or next week.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

Neutered rabbits can spray, hump and act like an intact male. Neutering removes the testicles and the hormones associated with those behaviours will dissipate after a few weeks. Even though the hormones are not there, they can still exhibit the behaviour, especailly if they were doing it before they were neutered. The hope is that the behaviour will stop after a few weeks or a couple months. 
Humping can be a dominance thing and not necessarily related to wanting to mate. 

The good things is that males are easy to tell if they are neutered. If the male is over 4-5 months, the testicles should have dropped (it could be a bit later for larger breeds and earlier for some rabbits). While some males will draw the testicles up when they are scared, if he is comfortable with you, then you should be able to see them. They are on both sides of the gentiles and fairly easy to see. There are pictures out there if you need reference.
If he has been neutered, then he will look like a female at first glance. It is very hard to see a scar as they tend to heal up nicely and have lots of fur. 

If you are really unsure, definitely go to a vet. They should be able to tell. I would check first as he is probably more relaxed with you than at the vets.


----------



## crystal

Thanks for the reply. I know that humping can be about dominance and not mating, and I was hoping that after a few bonding sessions his desire to mount would decrease. He is generally a very lovely bunny so for some time I thought he was indeed neutered as I had been told (second hand). Since trying to do the bonding though he does seem to show some hormonal behaviour so I am not sure because I can also see a lump which might be a testicle. Lopsy, as his name indicates, is Lopsided. He has two splayed legs on one side, and on that side there is no sign of a testicle (although it might be hidden out of sight). Only on his good side is there some kind of lump, and it does seem to be more obvious some times than others. Basically he isn't symmetrical so it's harder to tell what's going on down there.

Just when I had convinced myself again that he was neutered, he sprays he very obviously and intentionally, which I have read is common in unneutered males. So you're saying that neutered rabbits can spray as well? I guess with him I have only ever seen him do that like once before it is out of character so I'm not sure what to think of it.

Sorry I think this is going round in circles. I will wait for some more replies... if any ever come.


----------



## renaelock

If male rabbits are anything like cats, neutered cats can spray but it doesn't happen very often (unless they are a cat with a dominant personality or have urinary issues). I don't know a lot about rabbit neuters, thus compairing them to cats - but if he sprays that much, I wouldn't believe he is neutered. Through reading, I've learned that fixed rabbits want to go in the same spot and to me, I feel they have no need to spray anything because their junk is gone thus they were reprogrammed. I'd go to the vet or look up online how to tell if a male rabbit is fixed. However, if compairing rabbits to male dogs, neutered dogs - depending on how long they have a full coin purse - still "mark" after they are neutered. We had one dog at the shelter pee on a cat! It was funny but the cat wasn't too excited.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

they still can, but with ours, it faded away to nothing over a short time.


----------



## PixieStixxxx

Snoopy is neutered - it has been well over a year now and he humps, honks, sprays - the whole package! So yes, even though the hormones are gone, he hasn't stopped behaving the way he has prior to the operation. But as well, Snoopy was neutered late. He was already five when I got him.


----------



## crystal

Hmmm interesting. Thanks for your replies. So it is still possible Lopsy is neutered. I still don't know haha


----------



## crystal

I am fed up with not knowing! I just rang up and booked him in to see the vet tomorrow morning (not much waiting which is nice). This way I can know for sure, and if he isn't neutered and can be then I will get that done prob next week. I don't know though considering his weird lopsided physiology if he will be able to be neutered but we shall see.

I'm feeling mixed emotions, but it will be good to know for sure.


----------



## crystal

Just got home from the vet. He wasn't certain at first it seemed, but the vet think he isn't desexed. Lopsy was a bit nervous so he sucked them up... 

I feel rather stupid for not knowing sooner. He is so lovely with people, never aggressive and good with his litter box. But he seemed rather hormonal towards Lulu, so hopefully after he is neutered next week and his hormones calm down he and Lulu will become best of friends and lovers haha

Not sure if anyone is actually reading this, but that is the latest.


----------



## Myia09

I am reading! Did he not check for a scar?


----------



## crystal

haha yay one person is interested. Thanks 

Um I don't know if he looked for a scar. He was mainly trying to inspect the testicles I think, as best as he could. Lopsy is a bit deformed so his funny leg gets in the way of trying to view his private parts a bit. Lopsy was very well behaved though while the vet poked around down there...

not sure if that answers your question or not... sorry.


----------

